# Black Cat Andirons



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw these and thought somebody here would like them. Didn't know if they went here or not.

Cat Andirons


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

those are cool, too bad i don't have a fireplace.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I wish they had a low-light pic of those in use. I bet the black shadowy cats look really cool with the firelight flickering through their eyes.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

These are great! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

If you buy some, take a pic for Revenant. LOL!
I was considering them for my fireplace. The price is good plus free shipping.

A lot of people sell these. I was looking online and found a store that is selling them for 40 with free shipping. Pays to shop around.


----------

